# router mandrel



## sunnybob (29 Apr 2019)

Any idea? I need to bolt my Makita router to my new incra plate.
Of course its not drilled so I have to perfectly align the two.
The smallest plate that comes with the incra has a 1" opening (yankee / imperial, say no more) and the makita has a 1/2" collet (12.5 mm).
Last time I did this it was to a kreg plate. I was very slightly out despite my best tape measure being used but the kreg had plastic inserts that didnt count when the bit chewed them off centre. Cant afford to have that happen this time with the incra steel inserts, so i need a mandrel 1/2" one end and 1" the other end completely concentric.

No, I dont have a lathe. :roll: #-o


----------



## nev (29 Apr 2019)

If you cant find one...

1/4" bit of bar/ strong dowel/ bolt
greater than 1" dowel

1. drill 1/4 inch hole in centre of large dowel
2. affix 1/4" bar or dowel into hole.
3. put in router or drill
4. spin against sanding block etc to finished 1 inch size


----------



## Lazurus (29 Apr 2019)

Get a local turner to make one out of hardwood, easy job.


----------



## Distinterior (29 Apr 2019)

Hi Bob,

The old Elu 1/2" routers used to come with an adjustable guide Bush and a conical centering cone.
They are still available to buy, I just did a search....!

I may have a spare or 2 somewhere if I can find them and would happily send one to you for the cost of postage. They have a 1/2" shank and the cone varies from about 24mm to about 31mm so would do what you need.

Here's a picture of the cone with the old Elu guide Bush.....


----------



## sunnybob (29 Apr 2019)

I'm normally good at solving impossible puzzles, but theres no way I could spin something in a drill press and get concentric accuracy. hell the drill press inst that accurate to start with.

no local turners. No local nothing.

Disnterior, kind offer but UK post is 2 to three weeks before it gets to me.

Its Greek easter here and straight into mayday, so no engineering firms will be open till thursday, but I shall have to go a knocking and wait before I can play with my new toy.


----------



## skelph (29 Apr 2019)

Is this what you are looking for sunnybob?
https://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/On ... t_692.html


----------



## sunnybob (29 Apr 2019)

cant get into wealdon tools, even manually typing it.

I was hoping for a quick bodge that did not involve home turning on a drill press. Anything that I have to send away for is just too time consuming.
Should have thought of this while I was in England, but I got sick (as I always do when I visit) and lost focus for a week.


----------



## xy mosian (29 Apr 2019)

Have you got a 1", 25mm, router cutter? 
xy


----------



## SteveF (29 Apr 2019)

got a router bit that will fit a tapered glass bottle? or a plastic funnel?
must have something laying around
Steve


----------



## skelph (29 Apr 2019)

sunnybob - I have trouble with creating links on this site so I've edited the link in my post - it seems to work now so give it a try.
skelph


----------



## monkeybiter (30 Apr 2019)

Try reducing the hole rather than broadening the mandrel.
Do you have a washer or similar with a 1" OD you could tape in place then suitable smaller mandrel [or similar] in the router? 
Or you could wrap electricians tape around the rim of a spent 12 bore cartridge which I believe is ~ 22mm, the primer dimple would/should give you the centre for alignment. 
Depends on the required accuracy.


----------



## sunnybob (30 Apr 2019)

Skelph; nope, I cant even access wealden tools when I type in just that and click the google link. it must be their site.

Zy; nope, 22 mm is my closest
Steve; Anything glass is not going to be accurate enough. I sometimes find the bit / hole combinations I have available mean the gap is minimal and the bit MUST be concentric to the hole.

Monkeybiter; The washer idea is good, thanks, I have a large selection of washers.

I have lots of 12 gauge cartridges, but by the time I wrapped a dozen layers of stretchy tape around it the accuracy will be pants. And believe me, finding a firearm firing pin that is dead centre of the primer is very long odds indeed.


----------



## John Brown (30 Apr 2019)

https://cyprus-mail.com/2014/01/05/disc ... y-of-wood/


----------



## sunnybob (30 Apr 2019)

Guess who has several hundred METRIC washers? Not a 1 incher amongst them. :roll: 

That article is very interesting. When I started woodworking just over 4 years ago I contacted that centre and did not even get a reply. This group is only a year old so maybe its time to try again. Its over an hours motorway drive from me, so not easy to get to, but I will definitely check them out.
I dont "do" social media, but I know someone who does.


----------



## sunnybob (30 Apr 2019)

Hmm, facebook is not promising. They have a total of two posts in the last three years.


----------



## John Brown (30 Apr 2019)

There were some phone numbers on that page.


----------



## sunnybob (30 Apr 2019)

I will check it out next time I go to the Capital. Its in the same road as an engineering shop that sells many router bits. But that also mean having to suffer ikea as well. :roll:


----------



## John Brown (30 Apr 2019)

Maybe you should change your name to CloudyBob


----------



## Racers (2 May 2019)

My makita 3612 had holes for the base plate concentric with the hole, which would with a bit of maths allow me to draw a circle the same diameter as the screw holes.

Pete


----------



## sunnybob (2 May 2019)

Pete, I tried hand measuring and drilling the makita to the Kreg plate, which even had concentric circles marked on the underside. I still got it a tad off centre. :roll: 

I have now had a steel mandrel made by a local machine shop, cost me 10 euro and an hours wait. =D> =D> 
Just need time to do the deed now as I have been super busy after returning from a 3 week visit to the land of my birth.  (hammer)


----------



## novocaine (3 May 2019)

step drill ? 
small funnel with a bolt through it?
carved out of a block of feta?
1 hole cutter to make a stack of something? 
very very careful measuring. 

there maybe a few serious options in there.


----------

